# Feral Guinea Fowl, don't look if blood is a problem



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This guinea was running next to a fence at what looked like top speed... I wasn't sure if his feathers would deflect the shot so I went for the head.... he was about 50 feet away and I only had time for one shot.... the TubeMaster Sniper in 1/2" thick ballistic grade G10 setup with long draw 2040 tubes and shooting .50 cal steel sent the shot true... and the guinea is history.

I was going to cook this one up, but my dog (Rango) has been after these birds for some time now and hasn't been able to get one... so I gave it to him instead.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Top shooting, but from one who can light matches, hardly surprising.

I have to get myself some of that tubing for an alternative, take on, take off, for both my Hathcocks.

Cheers Master Hays..... Allan


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting! I would have eaten the bird and given the dog the pan drippings!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jako (Mar 12, 2013)

Fantastic shooting Bill. I know a lot of good shooters but only a handful of them would have been able to make that shot at a moving target at 50 feet.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Splat! Good shot, lucky Rango


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

You are an awesome shooter! Way to go! My grandma raised those on purpose  noisy birds!


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Lovely shooting there. nice work.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I love your hunting posts man, keep em coming!!!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Succulent young guinea may be broiled, roasted, or fried. Because the meat of an older hen is lean and dry, the traditional way to roast a hen is to wrap it in a blanket of bacon and roast it uncovered at 350°F for about 45 minutes until the meat is tender. To brown the skin, remove the bacon toward the end of the cooking period. If you prefer to do it without the added fat, cook a mature hen by a moist-heat method such as braising or stewing. You might, for example, quarter the hen and marinate it overnight in 1/2 cup apple cider or white wine combined with 1 cup hot water, 1 small onion, and 3 crushed cloves. Drain the meat, pat it dry, and brown it in a little butter or oil. Add one sliced onion and 1/2 cup apple cider or dry white wine. Cover and simmer for 30 minutes to one hour (depending on the bird's age) until the meaty part of a leg gives when you prick it with a fork. No matter how you prepare it, guinea goes well with sautéed mushrooms, brown or wild rice, and lightly steamed spinach or a fresh tossed salad.

Read more: http://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-livestock/raising-guinea-fowl-zmaz92aszshe.aspx?PageId=6#ixzz2Ylh0WEVk


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome shooting.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Guinneas are good if you raise chickens the scare away the hawks and warn the chickens with their loud noise. other wise id say shoot them till they shut up. then have a good meal.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wow ! now that is a head shot ! looks like it took a shotgun to the face.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Mr.Hays,
Do you always have that tube collar about 3/4 of the way down your tubes or is this only for a long draw set?
Also, if those are 2040 tubes, what size is the tubing used as a collar?


----------

